# Salt River in Arizona



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

I know experience river folk who got a little freaked out down there at 250 in duckies. I've never run it that low.... I have 3/10 and am wondering?


----------



## live2paddle (Mar 4, 2010)

We are headed out thursday for a self support Hard shell Kayak trip. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Buddy ran it in a raft at 800 cfs and said that was as low as could go/would want to go rafting. I also think that's what American Whitewater uses as their low level cut off (though was that for rafting?).

I have heard that it can be kayaked much lower.

I've only been in there at healthy flows, so this is all just what I've heard.


----------



## shua30 (Feb 21, 2008)

My friend has a 13ft raft he has run it at 300 twice now.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

600 is boney and too low for me to raft it. 800 is not unheard of for rafts but you better run light and have skills. Anything over 1000 is good. I am an optimist....I am hoping for a peak in mid March that will be good. Snow pack is pretty good...


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Some friends kayaked it between 250 and 300 and they said it was fine. 

Even if the water is too low, it will be a scenic hike!


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

2-4" new snow on the way. It's over 300 at put in today...... I am optomistic on rafting with warming temps. Please river gods...... SMILE!!!


----------



## shua30 (Feb 21, 2008)

The Black river gauge is up to 194.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

I ran my 18' boat, heavy, with 2 passengers, at 750 or so for the first day or two. I do think it came up to over 1000 by day 3. We got stuck a few times, but with better lines could probably have done without. The main rapids were fine because the flow was channelized enough.


----------



## live2paddle (Mar 4, 2010)

It was beautiful trip with great weather. However I will never do a self support kayak trip at 300cfs again. Epic Flat water stretches for a 3 day trip.


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

We paddled about a total of 18 hrs over 3 days to go the 60 miles at 300cfs for our self support crew (pretty mellow in my opinion, last day had tons of flatwater).. We did see a group of rafters however and they were taking 5 days and had to line almost every rapid. I personally would do the trip again at 300 cfs. It was a blast. I would however skip the day stretch and put in below it for another 300 cfs trip. 
live2paddle just needs to buck up and get in shape before said trip again 
Atom...




live2paddle said:


> It was beautiful trip with great weather. However I will never do a self support kayak trip at 300cfs again. Epic Flat water stretches for a 3 day trip.


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

Atom, great to hear from ya and thanks for the quickie TR. I did that trip last year around the same flows and we drove down to Beasley Flat skipping the day stretch. The road down to Beasley Flat on river right is bomber but long. Flat water is excellent training


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow that's a big jump! Beasley is on the Verde, and Gleason is the flat on the Salt. I've mixed them up before.


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

ha...thanks GC. always get them mixed up.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Hannagan Meadow is now at 10.2 snow water equivalent. It's over 400 at put-in, and I launch in 2 weeks. I'd say it's looking promising!


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

can you guys provide a link to the gauge you use for put-in flow?
thx


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

USGS Real-Time Water Data for USGS 09497500 SALT RIVER NEAR CHRYSOTILE, AZ.


----------



## mtnkasper (Apr 28, 2010)

Howdy friends, 
We launch April 8th. Hoping for rafts but Ik's may be the craft of choice eh?

Wish we could send some of our snow south....


----------



## shua30 (Feb 21, 2008)

If the season keeps going the way it is the river could be 650-900 April 8th. That's fine for a raft.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Water is rising (check), water content is 10.3(check), permit for March the 13th( ideal timing- check), went to the Ortho yesterday and found out the plate they put in to fix my pelvis after getting run over on my motorcycle by a truck in December has broken and they are going to redo it....WTF!


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

I'd schedule that surgery for 3/20 ><(((">


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Or possibly 4/20!


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I would put it off but since my pelvis is separating at the pubis....and it is uncomfortable. I've been in a wheelchair for three months...you don't think I want to get out and boat? It would be my luck to have to swim corkscrew or something. And my trip mates luck to haul me out of the canyon....yeah, although I really want to, I think I'll do the responsible thing (for one of the few times in my life) and get it done, take the time, and heal up..RUCK REE!


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, then get it fixed! I certainly don't want to see you launch on the new rock just past the entry at Corkscrew. That would scare the crap out of me! Heal fast Scooby450!! We'll miss you this year!


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

So what do people think, is this thing going to go in the next two weeks?


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

It's supposed to be up to the mid 60's with barely freezing night time temps at McNary and Mid 50's with barely freezing night times at Sunrise Park Resort. I'm getting my gear together and the food is ready for packing. Changed from going with 16' boats to nothing over 14'. I think she'll go!


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Any thoughts on a 4/2 launch?? I'm thinking it looks pretty bleak.


----------



## shua30 (Feb 21, 2008)

Bleak? April 2nd should be good as long as it doesn't get to hot to quickly, there is a good chance it will be running 600-850 then.


----------



## mtnkasper (Apr 28, 2010)

Yea! That's the spirit!


----------



## Wharf_Dawg (Feb 6, 2012)

I forfeited my 03/12 launch date there may be a better gauge ...


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Launch march 15th! Get some!


----------



## shua30 (Feb 21, 2008)

The forecast on that page aren't very good, but the historical data can be useful. I'm interested what levels do you all look for to run?


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

USGS Real-Time Water Data for USGS 09497500 SALT RIVER NEAR CHRYSOTILE, AZ.

It got cold up here for the last couple of days so the water went down. We are heading into a major warming trend. I am optomistic that I will be rafting. You can also look at:

USGS Real-Time Water Data for USGS 09498500 SALT RIVER NEAR ROOSEVELT, AZ


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

This is the weather forecast for the headwater vicinity. Sort of.

Weather Forecast McNary, AZ | McNary Weather | Wunderground


----------



## thalweg (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone rent IKs (or plastic canoes?) in the Phoenix area? I'm sure the GC outfitters in Flag do, but little bit more driving that way. Thx.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Arizona Hiking Shack in Phoenix on Thomas....good local shop


----------



## lookinathesun (Feb 20, 2008)

Good luck.
http://imgur.com/FTjal
I'm thinking it must have been pretty warm down there this winter because only the real high elevation Snotel sites have any decent snow, and some of the middle-high elevation sites have just about nothing. 
No good, but it helps me deal with not getting a Salt permit this year...


----------



## Wharf_Dawg (Feb 6, 2012)

La Niña


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

So bummed! But I talked to a commercial guide friend today who put in at 250 and took out at 350 on a 5 day with a bunch of PNW boaters. He said they had a blast, but did some boat tugging too. Black rock and Corkscrew were places of trouble.


----------



## Wharf_Dawg (Feb 6, 2012)

It would be a blast in a canoe at that level and possibly not so cold. I have been meaning to do a low water run but on the later (warmer) side of the runoff.


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

Black rock and Corkscrew were places of trouble.[/QUOTE said:


> oh yes they are!


----------



## shua30 (Feb 21, 2008)

Just got off the salt today, 12' and 13' rafts did good, killed black rock and corkscrew. They did have to make sure they where in the channel or they got stuck for a little bit. It was great trip. Did see three 18' cats they where not doing so well, they are probably going to have a hell of time getting through black rock, quartzite and corkscrew.


----------



## Mike Curran (Mar 1, 2012)

The USGS gauge data is apparently unreliable, according to the website - does anybody know what flows are doing on the salt right now? Is anybody still planning a trip soon? Thanks


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

shua30 said:


> JDid see three 18' cats they where not doing so well, they are probably going to have a hell of time getting through black rock, quartzite and corkscrew.


who in their right mind would bring 18' cats at 350 cfs?


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

^ Johnny Wade. First trip I did was his. I guess it was a 16 but we only had 280.


----------



## shua30 (Feb 21, 2008)

The river was 405 when we left and around 500-520 when we passed them in a raft jam at cibecue creek.


----------

